# De wormers for sheep



## Show Sebright (Dec 2, 2021)

Hay I wanted to know what dewormers y’all use and like doses if you have them. I am trying to find what worms I need for a market lamb project.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 3, 2021)

Worms are regional. 

Also, the worms in some areas have become resistant to some dewormers.

I find the best thing is to get a good local vet, and ask what worms are prevelant in your area, and what wormers they are most likely to respond to.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 3, 2021)

I would definitely ask your vet. I know in general, vet visits are not cheap, but it is so worth it to build a relationship with your vet. Mine likes horse wormer in a small dose, it looks like it was about 1 cc, but don't do it without discussing things with a vet.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 3, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I would definitely ask your vet. I know in general, vet visits are not cheap, but it is so worth it to build a relationship with your vet. Mine likes horse wormer in a small dose, it looks like it was about 1 cc, but don't do it without discussing things with a vet.


I did very few vet visits.

But I thought it was great to have one at the start to go over the animals general health.

It was at that visit that I was told what worked best in my area, what was usually the best frequency,  kind of drug/drugs as well as dosage for each animal. 

At the same time (if you will ever have to do it) you can review how you can castrate any animals (i prefer cutting out testicles over banding), and how you can take blood samples by yourself.

Make sure you write it all down,  and hopefully that will be your only vet visit.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 3, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> I did very few vet visits.
> 
> But I thought it was great to have one at the start to go over the animals general health.
> 
> ...


You are spot on! Ask as many questions as you can think of.

I have it lucky, my dad is a small animal vet, and my best friend's mom is also a large animal vet. 

I don't know your exact situation, but sheep breeders are also usually very knowledgeable and they always seem to know how to help if you ever have questions, or if something little happens.


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes I have a breeder and and vet lined up. I just want to know your suggestions because I need a list of every single expense that I will pay for. So far I have a long list and I am at like 1,600.


----------

